# * "I'm Back!" * Tutorial! [VERY PIC HEAVY]



## kattybadatty (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you all for the emails and messages asking where I've been! I've been SO busy with school and working and modeling lately, I barely have time to breathe.. BUT, I took tonight to do this tutorial, before going back to bed because I have to be up in 7 hours. Eek! Hope you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Face:
MAC Oil Control Lotion
Maybelline NY color corrector
MAC NC 37 SPF 15 Foundation
MAC NC30 Concealer
MAC NC40 Pressed Powder

Eyes:
MAC Stilife Paint
MAC Nylon e|s
MAC Chrome Yellow e|s
MAC Electric Eel e|s
MAC Jewel Blue e|s
MAC Blacktrack f|l
Maybelline NY XXL Intense Mascara (very black)

Lips:
MAC Spice l|l
MAC Myst l|s
Clinique Cabana Crush l|g

Cheeks:
MAC Well Dressed blush
NYC dark bronzer duo

Start with a fresh, blank canvas:





With the tip of your fingers, apply MAC's Oil Control lotion over the cheeks, forehead, and nose, or any areas that tend to get dry, or even very shiny:





I then applied Maybelline NY's color corrector with the tip of my middle finger, over my cheeks or any other areas that are red or blotchy:









SCARY!:





Foundation Next. I use my hand as a palette, so I applied an even amount of NC37 to my entire face and neck area, with MAC's 190SE brush:









To cover up unwanted circles and spots, I then put a dab of NC30 concealer under the eyes, and on a scar I have above my eyebrow:





make sure to use fingers and not a brush. I get better coverage with my finger, I found out!

To set everything, apply MAC's sheer finish powder over the entire face, covering the entire surface.





Apply in a circular motion, covering the entire face.





BROWS!
Start by brushing your eyebrows into a decent shape, brushing upward, then downward at the very ends.





I used a pencil (I usually use e|s), and filled in the brows so they are even, have a nice arch, and end at the appropriate place:





EYES!

Next, apply Stilife paint to the entire eye area, with fingertip:









Then put a small amount of Nylon e|s under the brow bone, and in the inner crease of the eye to give the eye more depth and a larger appearance.





COLOR! Then I applied Chrome Yellow e|s to the lid area. Make sure not to go TOO far over so you do not take away from the Nylon in the crease!





Then I applied Jewel Blue from the middle of the lid outward, toward the outer crease. Make a bold line, so you do not confuse where each color is supposed to go.





For the brightest effect, I applied Electric Eel e|s to the outer crease.





This is what it should look like:





Then, using MAC's blending brush, I blended the colors together, going from outer crease, to inner crease.
(If necessary, apply more color to the lids and continue to blend if the color desired is not bright enough yet.)





Nice blending! I used a little chrome yellow under the eyebrow bone as well, so it is not so drastic with the nylon.

EYELINER:
Apply an even amount of liner to the eyelid, closest to the lash line. Wing outward, making sure the tip is precise, and the lines are even on both sides.





Apply liner and color underneath eye for a dramatic effect.

MASCARA:
I used Maybelline's XXL black mascara, 4 coats on each eye, top and bottom.





BRONZER/BLUSH:
Using SMASHBOX's khabuki brush, I applied a small amount of NYC bronzer under the jaw line, and under the cheek bone for contouring.





Then, I applied MAC's Well Dressed blush to the apples of the cheeks, and stroked upward toward the hair line.









LIPS!
I use MAC's Spice lip liner and put a small line around my upper and lower lip line:





Then, I applied MAC's Myth lip stick lightly (because of the light color) to my upper and lower lip:





Finish the look off with a bit of Clinique lip gloss:






AND YOU'RE DONE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Finished Product:





















Enjoy! Hope that was specific enough!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 13, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2008)

Your cheekbones are effing hot.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 13, 2008)

stunning, i love it


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 13, 2008)

Fierce look !


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 13, 2008)

I love the way you contour!  Wonderful job!


----------



## Ambered (Mar 13, 2008)

Fantastic look, what concealer is that? Select Cover-up?


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 13, 2008)

Very interesting tutorial, thank you for sharing dear.


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambered* 

 
_Fantastic look, what concealer is that? Select Cover-up?_

 
Yes! NC30. Works wonders


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 13, 2008)

Great tut!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 13, 2008)

i so love it! thank you


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow this is hot, well done


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 13, 2008)

beautiful... as always...


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 13, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 13, 2008)

wow great look. super bright i love it !!
i needa go run and get me a new cute
yellow shirt to put that look on myself haha


----------



## trangB (Mar 14, 2008)

I love this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 14, 2008)

This is gorgeous! You look a lot like Joss Stone on the finished look


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 14, 2008)

I love how you do your cheeks they are always so nice


----------



## RaynelleM (Mar 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!! ... and you used all my fav colours!!


----------



## pladies (Mar 14, 2008)

You rock lady !!!! oxxo


----------



## alehoney (Mar 14, 2008)

this is beautiful all of it but i LOVE the cheeks... wow.... just gorgeous...


----------



## mslitta (Mar 14, 2008)

First off sweetie you look FIERCE. This look is so Hot, you look like a vixen.


----------



## Ciara (Mar 15, 2008)

great tut
thanks!!!


----------



## bjorne_again (Mar 19, 2008)

you blush/bronzer application is FANTASTIC =) Great tutorial!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 19, 2008)

Any tips on the hair in the first pic? It's gorgeous!

I love this look -- all your tutorials are amazing.


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_Any tips on the hair in the first pic? It's gorgeous!

I love this look -- all your tutorials are amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The first pic.... hmmm..... that was a wig! *hehe* I don't wear it out, seriously.. even though I should! it's beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it was for a costume when I was barbie/anna nicole smith last halloween. i got it at Ricky's NYC and it was a bit pricey, but so beautiful!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 20, 2008)

I love your tutorial !!!


----------



## ilovecheese (Apr 8, 2008)

I looove your cheek m/u, it is awesome! BTW how do you find the time to fit in school and modelling?


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 8, 2008)

LOVE this!!


----------



## lady_mc_beth (Apr 10, 2008)

love your tut !
thanks


----------



## midge (Apr 10, 2008)

I love the look, and that last picture is adorable.


----------



## gabi1129 (Apr 11, 2008)

i love this! the color combo is great! good job. thanks for all the step by step pics!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Apr 11, 2008)

luvvvvvvvvvvv the bright colors.and ya lip gloss is poppin,lol


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 13, 2008)

your skin always looks so amazing!!
looks great hun


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Apr 13, 2008)

wow...amazing.... yellow looks so shining on you!!


----------



## ms. kendra (Apr 13, 2008)

Amazing! You are gorgeous!


----------



## breathless (Apr 26, 2008)

love this! thanks for the tut!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Apr 28, 2008)

So fun! Your looks always inspire me!


----------



## Maricza (Jun 12, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## greentwig (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow girl, you are gorgeous, I wish my skin was 1/2 as good as yours lol
Thank you for the TUT it was very nice


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 12, 2008)

I love your tuts! You are so pretty!


----------



## Divinity (Jun 12, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------

